# Taquitos aka Rolled Tacos



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

Been day dreaming about big beefy Taquitos covered in guacamole salsa and queso Cotija, just like I used to get back in 
SoCal.
Down here in the Southeast damned few restaurants make them fresh and satisfactory, and frozen are a joke.
If you want them done right, ya gotta do them yourself.

I bought two 3lb chuck roasts, salted them well with Kosher salt and seared them on the grill.










Then each chuck into separate prewarmed crockpot with a can each of Rotel (10oz)and Herdez salsa casera (7oz) over the top, a heaping tablespoon of Mexican oregano, a tablespoon of cumin and a healthy sprinkle of whichever ground chile I grab (Ancho this time).
Cook on High for 2 hours and the on Low till it's ready to shred easily.










Remove and let cool. before shredding.
Save the crockpot juices, cool in fridge and then defat, save to use in the rice or beans.










Steam your corn tortillas.
You can use flour, but then you'd have Flautas, not Taquitos.
Lay down a finger worth of beef on the tortilla (note, I've fat fingers).
And roll it up, secure it with half a toothpick.
Deep fry (350°) until just golden, salt well as they come out of the oil.




























Served with Mexican Rice, Frijoles and Guacamole Salsa.


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

Made me hungry again Chile! Looks awesome as usual.


----------



## smooth move (Sep 25, 2012)

oh yeah!


----------



## specktackler57 (May 15, 2011)

Wow as usual.


----------



## tiger297 (Jan 13, 2018)

nice-im hungry again...


----------



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

Wow


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

Made 5 dozen of these, and am still eating on them today.


----------



## specktackler57 (May 15, 2011)

Your killin me man.


----------



## RMS (Dec 9, 2008)

Manly men food. Bravo!


----------



## Chief Tigers (Sep 23, 2019)

Geeeeeeeez man!!!! I just ate and now I'm hungry again! Looks delicious


----------



## etrade92 (Jul 30, 2015)

I would love to see what a normal grocery store trip is like for you! I bet your kitchen stays fully stocked year round! lol


----------



## dsar592 (Oct 12, 2007)

I'm writing this down now. I'm gonna try it. Looks great!


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

etrade92 said:


> I would love to see what a normal grocery store trip is like for you! I bet your kitchen stays fully stocked year round! lol


I keep a decent pantry stocked with the basics, but I usually shop for fresh ingredients as I need them for each meal.


----------



## DMC (Nov 28, 2010)

ChileRelleno said:


> I keep a decent pantry stocked with the basics, but I usually shop for fresh ingredients as I need them for each meal.


Hey Chile do you have some recipes and marinating quail


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

DMC said:


> Hey Chile do you have some recipes and marinating quail


 Here's my last Quail cook.








Cherry Smoked Quail and More


I got a hold of a mess of farm raised quail and figured they'd make a wonderful Sunday dinner. The Menu Cherry Smoked Bacon Wrapped Quail Garden Style Saffron Rice Baked Apples with Ice Cream Cherry Smoked Bacon Wrapped Quail 12 Quail, washed, dried and dry brined for 18 hours 12 strips of...




www.pensacolafishingforum.com


----------

